# Loxley Congregational Chapel



## yorkietommo (Mar 16, 2011)

AKA Loxley United Reformed / Independent Church.


Loxley Congregational, built 1787 and closed in 1993. There are 2 very overgrown graveyards - the upper is still in use, where a military headstone (Navy) stands proud.

The graveyard is also home to several victims of the Sheffield flood 1864.

Henry Wilde, the Chief Officer of the RMS Titanic was christened here in 1872

Brief history, now on with the pics. 




Loxley Congregational Chapel by mthompson1, on Flickr




Overgrown by mthompson1, on Flickr




Spirit yard by mthompson1, on Flickr




The mass will be no more by mthompson1, on Flickr




Doorway to the masses by mthompson1, on Flickr




Hymnary - now there's a word I've never used before! by mthompson1, on Flickr




Window light by mthompson1, on Flickr




Shaft of light by mthompson1, on Flickr




Ebony and ivory by mthompson1, on Flickr




Songs of praise by mthompson1, on Flickr




The only way is up by mthompson1, on Flickr




Vintage styleeee by mthompson1, on Flickr

Thanks for looking.

Images taken with Canon 5D and Sigma 20mm for those interested.


----------



## KelseyRebecca98 (Mar 16, 2011)

Some very good pics here tommo! I especially like the smashed Organ. Very good picture angle


----------



## scribble (Mar 16, 2011)

Some great use of natural light through the windows and down that corridor. I like little chapels like that. Thanks.


----------



## Nobby1974 (Mar 17, 2011)

Nice report. I like the bookshots in particular, some good hymnal-age going on there!


----------



## night crawler (Mar 17, 2011)

I would think Henry Wilde be turning in his grave to to see the place now. What a shame to see the organ like that. Great shots.


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 17, 2011)

Fabulous little place...interesting history and lovely pics too. Really enjoyed seeing this. Ta.


----------



## nij4829 (Mar 17, 2011)

A great site - something I have had my eye on for a while 

Great write up and smashing pics mate


----------



## Vertex (Apr 3, 2011)

That's a lovely report with some nice pictures. Well played.


----------



## smileysal (Apr 3, 2011)

What a lovely little chapel.  Love seeing the organ (even in it's present state) and the pipes still there. Great to see a lot of the him books, pews, and everything else still inside the building. Gorgeous place,and love the church yard too. 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## bikertec (May 1, 2011)

This building breaks my heart 4 years ago this building was in mint condition, We enquirer about opening it as a community center and was turned down. Now the vandals thief's etc have been in and wrecked the place. Another piece of our heritage is about to be lost. So angry.


----------

